# Pricing???



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

I'm having difficulty finding out prices on frames. I know my LBS says the Onix retails for $1699 and that's what they're selling it for. Does anyone know if other bike stores on stores online have different prices or if traditionally this price can be haggled? I also would appreciate any pricing or good deals out there potentially on the Orca or just to know that there is a standard price across the country and this price is basically like a supermarket -- take it or leave it. And while I'm at it has anyone purchased the Lobular instead of the Onix or Orca for stiffness and racing potential or this a bunch of bologney. My LBS told me if I was going to be racing crits and short races the Lobular would be better even thought I think it is a bit heavier.


----------



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

*Orbea info*



BigPiece said:


> I'm having difficulty finding out prices on frames. I know my LBS says the Onix retails for $1699 and that's what they're selling it for. Does anyone know if other bike stores on stores online have different prices or if traditionally this price can be haggled? I also would appreciate any pricing or good deals out there potentially on the Orca or just to know that there is a standard price across the country and this price is basically like a supermarket -- take it or leave it. And while I'm at it has anyone purchased the Lobular instead of the Onix or Orca for stiffness and racing potential or this a bunch of bologney. My LBS told me if I was going to be racing crits and short races the Lobular would be better even thought I think it is a bit heavier.



The ORBEA rep told me somthing similar to your LBS, but said the Onix and Lob50 where to two stiffest frames they currently had. The Lob 100, Orca and Starship being a very close 2nd, but lighter frames.

I just got a Starship Alum frame and have only had a chance to ride about 10 miles and it is hands down a stiffer, more responsive, lighter frame then my Ti Lemond. My Orbea is 16.6lbs in a 60cm with tool, tube, pump, cages and pedals.

Pricing, our shop can't keep them in stock, so I doubt they would offer a discount. They are the hot thing right now and from what our shop said most people are walking in and just ordering a bike without asking the cost about 90% of the time. Kind of hard to get a deal when they are selling bike like that.

Hope that helps,


----------

